# Looking for parathyroid adenoma, found thyroid nodules instead



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't been here in a while. I had a lot of other conditions flare up and stopped trying to look into my thyroid issue. Then I had a couple sets of labs show hyperparathyroidism, so my new endo ordered a thyroid ultrasound and found these guys, so maybe I need to start focusing on my thyroid again...? But my labs are also showing elevated prolactin, acth, and cortisol so I'm basically an endocrine nightmare at this point and I don't know what to prioritize. My endo has commented on all of my labs and ultrasounds except this one.

I have a history of anti thyroglobulin antibodies but have never taken any kind of thyroid meds.

THYROID ULTRASOUND:
IMPRESSION:

1. Bilateral thyroid nodules. The largest is calcified within the right
lobe.

2. No extrathyroidal nodules suggestive of parathyroid adenomas.

3. Right neck level 2 lymph node measuring at the upper threshold of
normal. This lymph node demonstrates normal echogenicity and discrete
fatty hilar tissue.

Narrative
PROCEDURE: THYROID ULTRASOUND

HISTORY: Hyperparathyroidism. Evaluate for parathyroid adenoma

COMPARISON: None

FINDINGS:

Right lobe measures 2.0 x 2.0 x 5.7 cm.
Left lobe measures 1.9 x 2.2 x 4.6 cm.
Isthmus is 0.7 cm in maximum AP thickness in the midline.

Nodule # 1 :
Location: Right mid
Size: 0.5 x 0.9 x 0.8 cm (AP x TR x LG)
Characteristics: Solid
Echogenicity: Hypoechoic
Margins: Smooth
Microcalcifications: No
Rim calcification with extruded component: No
Extrathyroidal extent: No

Nodule # 2 :
Location: Right lobe, mid
Size: 0.9 x 0.9 x 1.9 cm (AP x TR x LG)
Characteristics: Calcified
Echogenicity: Echogenic with posterior acoustic attenuation
Margins: Irregular
Microcalcifications: No
Rim calcification with extruded component: No
Extrathyroidal extent: No

Nodule # 3 :
Location: Left lobe, posterior inferior
Size: 0.8 x 0.8 x 1.2 cm (AP x TR x LG)
Characteristics: Solid
Echogenicity: Hypoechoic rim and isoechoic to the thyroid tissue in
the central region
Margins: Smooth
Microcalcifications: No
Rim calcification with extruded component: No
Extrathyroidal extent: No

There is a prominent lymph node in the right neck at level 2 with
discrete fatty hilar tissue measuring 0.8 cm short axis x 2.2 cm length.
Additional nonenlarged morphologically normal-appearing lymph nodes are
seen throughout the neck.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If you feel OK I would not do anything.

People walk around with things like these nodules all their life and never know it till symptoms start.

Taking thyroid hormone isn't as easy as you think.

I've never met anyone taking it who doesn't have problems with it.

It takes along time for your body to acclimate to it.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I feel very unwell but I'm not sure if it's from the elevated pituitary hormones, the Hyperparathyroidism, my other medical issues, or maybe the hashimotos flaring up? I guess I'll see what my endo thinks. I've known about 1 of these nodules because it shows up on the CT scans of my chest I get every 6 months but was surprised to see the other 2.


----------

